# My home-made hides



## Ludedor24 (Feb 3, 2012)

Had a hand at trying my own fake rock set ups after seeing ch4dg's it was pretty fun. Made one for a scorpion and another for a small snake I have.


----------



## donniedark0 (Feb 3, 2012)

how you do that lol? looks cool, share the secrets!



Ludedor24 said:


> Had a hand at trying my own fake rock set ups after seeing ch4dg's it was pretty fun. Made one for a scorpion and another for a small snake I have.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 4, 2012)

I need to try this. Nice job


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 4, 2012)

they look great, awesome job

Hope you dont mind i thought i'd add the link, just incase someone else wants to try it
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?225101-how-to-make-your-own-invert-cave-hide


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks  Start with a round bowl and put some window foam in it, let it set up carve out your shape add about 2 layers of grout , I airbrushed black then highlighted in gray and white


----------



## Zman181 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

